# اجهزة المختبر



## ايو خثعم (13 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ما اسماء الاجهزه الطبيه المستخدمه في المختبر مع وظائفها
ولو يرفق صوره للجهاز يكون افضل 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Biomedical (13 فبراير 2007)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أهلا بك عزيزي، أتمنى أن تجد ما يفيدك في الرابط التالي :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=39746

تحياتي لك .


----------



## على الشاوش (14 فبراير 2007)

اشكرك اخي الكريم على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## klim40 (15 مارس 2007)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## a_reffae (18 يوليو 2009)

اشكرك اخي الكريم *جزالك الله كل خير*


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (21 يوليو 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## RAFT AHMED (2 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يجزيك الخير ....


----------



## المورد القريب (2 أكتوبر 2011)

أخي الكريم أبو خثعم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا موقع ممتاز لجميع الأجهزة ومواصفاتها وضعه من أشهر المهندسين بالأجهزة الطبية
الرابط : www.bani5442.com
وأنا في الخدمة لنشر العلم


----------



## Angella (2 أكتوبر 2011)

_مشكورين على الافادة...و جزاكم الله الف الف خير_​


----------

